# Detailed: mk7 Fiesta ST



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

evening all. been ages since i actually posted up a full detail on here so made sure i got plenty of pictures of this fiesta ST. the car belongs to a friend who wanted his new car to get the same treatment his last fiesta st150 got a few years ago.
































































despite only having covered 3300 miles the car has had 2 owners. the interior also needed a good clean out.














































first the mats were removed and vacuumed, cleaned with AF FAB 1:10










the seats and leather had some mild water marks and stains which were removed using zaino leather cleaner and AB FAB 1:10 before the leather was protected with zaino leather cream.










once the car had been fully vacuumed out trim was dressed with PB natural look, glass with AF crystal and wheel, gear knob and handbrake with dr. leather wipes.









































































next onto the exterior of the car.

firstly the wheels were sprayed with scholl concepts wheel cleaner and rinsed to remove the majority of dirt before contact.



















and after a rinse at high pressure










the car was then foamed with CG 'no touch' foam














































foam was worked into the lower grills and other hard to clean areas using the AF hog hair brushes.



















whist the foam worked its magic wash, rinse and wheel buckets were filled with a shot of Gtechniq Gwash










heres a few 50:50 shots of the foam removing most of the dirt before contact has even been made to the paint.





































heres how the car looked before washing began. big improvement already.










the wheels and bodywork were then cleaned with more wheel cleaner used and adjetated to remove some baked on brake dust from the wheels. the car was dried before applying BH fallout remover and AS tardis to begin decontaminating the paint. pretty heavy fallout for 3300 miles.





































the car was then clayed using CG clay and megs QD as lube removing what was perhaps some dealership applied LSP.










the car was then brought inside for polishing. the car had a reasonable amount of swirling and a few random deep scratches present as well so i opted for scholl S3 with a medium polish pad via the flex 3401. struggled to get any decent 50:50 shots due to the light colour but here a few finished shots.














































engine bay was also given a light clean and dressed in AG trim dressing.










pipes were cleaned using megs metal polish and fine wire wool.










sonax wheel sealant used to protect the wheels










and pinnacle black onyx on the tyres.










the car was then given an IPA wipe down including paintwork and glass. preparation for G1 glass coating as well as some fresh protection on the paint.










club stickers fitted to the rear windows.










2 x coats of sonax polymer netsheild were then used to pretect the paint. still probably the best sealent ive used for price/beading and durability :thumb:










heres some finished shots of the car.






















































































































thanks for taking the time to read though if youve made it to here!

regards

Dave


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lovely car and a lovely job.
was that done in just the 1 day?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Lovely car and a lovely job.
> was that done in just the 1 day?


thanks matey. yes it was all in a day. started about 8:30 and finished about 6pm i think working pretty much none stop to get it all done.

Dave


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome job, really enjoyed looking at the progress of your work end job is A1
Dave


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How do you get that strippy effect on the matts matey? Very godd job by the way, wets my appetite for my spring full detail :thumb:


----------



## forest-sion (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome job, well done.


----------



## Jamie! (Feb 24, 2014)

I saw the first 3 pictures and I thought why you fully detailing it? It's hardly dirty, but reading the whole thing, you did a great job, it was a lot dirtier than it first appeared to be. Well done


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How do you get that strippy effect on the matts matey? Very godd job by the way, wets my appetite for my spring full detail :thumb:


cheers :thumb:

stripes are easy to put onto the mats. once there clean use a scrub or boot polishing brush to in one direction over the fibres so there all going the same way then go up and down to create the stripes

heres a video showing how.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Nice job pal


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Jamie! said:


> I saw the first 3 pictures and I thought why you fully detailing it? It's hardly dirty, but reading the whole thing, you did a great job, it was a lot dirtier than it first appeared to be. Well done


thanks jamie.

its not just about getting the road dirt removed but also removing all the fallout, tar and bonded contaminates as well as protecting everything. its only when you perform all of these at once you realise how much it lifts the whole appearance of the car and how much easier it is to keep clean.

Dave


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any refining after using scholl S3?..


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good work, looks brilliant.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Love fords frozen white white. The best white there is.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Excellent job there.
More details on that foam please as that really stuck well. 

The fallout would have been from the transporter train given what I was told yesterday in the Ford showroom. Problem is rectified now but the cars were on an open train carrier but they are now closed in.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice work! Came up lovely.

Chris


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> any refining after using scholl S3?..


Not in this case kev. As long as you use a very small amount of product and fully work the polish right down on lighter colours you can get great results in a single stage as long as the pads dont have to much cut.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

andystevens said:


> Excellent job there.
> More details on that foam please as that really stuck well.
> 
> The fallout would have been from the transporter train given what I was told yesterday in the Ford showroom. Problem is rectified now but the cars were on an open train carrier but they are now closed in.


Thanks Andy. Yeah spending long amounts of time out on trains or ship yards doesnt do any good.

The chemical guys foam is really good. Very concentrated and clings better than magnifoam.

There was a group buy but CGuk can be difficult to get hold of.

Dave


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking at the photo it really does look like snow in the way it just sits there, where many just dissolve & run off. Any idea where I could get hold of this please?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and nice car


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Great sine on your fiesta, quick question if you dont mind me asking, I see your garage looks
New, I wondered where u got it from, im looking for one in a similar size?


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work very shiny. Surprise the cg no touch did that much cleaning before it was touch.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

andystevens said:


> Looking at the photo it really does look like sit ow in the way it just sits there, where many just dissolve & run off. Any idea where I could get hold of this please?


Im hoping to set up a group buy on here for some andy so will link you to it once I have price and amount details.

Dave


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

great job, nice write up also


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work and finish


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

nice. lovely car


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice job!

Lovely car too!


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks spot on, really have a soft spot for these MK7 STs! Must resist the urge to visit a Ford dealer!!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

ibiza55 said:


> Great sine on your fiesta, quick question if you dont mind me asking, I see your garage looks
> New, I wondered where u got it from, im looking for one in a similar size?


yes sure mate. the company was hanson garages. have a look for them through google. very good value compared to brick construction.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

diesel x said:


> Great work very shiny. Surprise the cg no touch did that much cleaning before it was touch.


thanks. its one of a few that ive found actually work. BH auto foam is also very good as an alternative.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

MINIMark said:


> Looks spot on, really have a soft spot for these MK7 STs! Must resist the urge to visit a Ford dealer!!


there a great little car mate. the engine is a real gem.

Dave


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking good dave. I hate doing white cars lol, they seam to hold so much more grime etc then reflect like mad when polishing lol.

Love cg no touch , its great for a good soak .

rick

ps, when's the next track day


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

cossierick said:


> Looking good dave. I hate doing white cars lol, they seam to hold so much more grime etc then reflect like mad when polishing lol.
> 
> Love cg no touch , its great for a good soak .
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Rick. Yeah you have to make sure you give white cars a really good decon as everything is visable on the paint! Shame the sun wasnt out for the finished shots.

I've just book blyton park last night for sat 15th match (last night actually) so lets hope the weather holds until then.

Dave


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

That has to be the best white that I have ever seen, fantastic work.
I am getting ready for a complete detail so let me clarify a few things. Your sequence was - snow foam on dry car<rinse<shampoo<towel dry<fallout remover<straight to clay without washing after fallout remover<polish<IPA<sealant.

I will try to replicate part of the success of this extensive detail.


----------



## Jordi (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome looking car. Very nice!


----------



## frosty90 (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks great!


----------

